

W48 155-millimeter Nuclear Artillery Shell - caf
http://www.brookings.edu/projects/archive/nucweapons/155mm.aspx

======
tankenmate
Umm someone isn't able to count decimal places, 0.02 - 0.04 kilotons is 20 -
40 tons of TNT; in the article one or the other is wrong. Wikipedia seems to
imply that the yield was supposed to be equate to 72 tons of TNT.

